# I have pitting problems on my gun.



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

The only trouble spot is on the narrow rail on the rear of the top receiver. ( The narrow polished long rectangular part that is behind the barrel when looking at the upper assembly) It looks like a long thin silver bar. It has some pitting on the narrow polished steel surface. Is this normal?


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

A photo would be helpful. It sounds like it may be normal wear.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photo. It looks very normal to me. It's a very minor imperfection that will not affect function at all, and Sig would tell you that it is entirely normal. They are great guns...shoot it and enjoy it.


----------

